# MMI 2G (Bose) Broken - Blank Screen - VCDS Scanned, Please Help!



## KChelsea (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Having some serious issues with my MMI 2G (Bose system) and would appreciate some advice in troubleshooting to get this fixed as know a number of people on here are pros in this - 

*Issue: *

1) MMI Screen is completely blank, does not turn on. 

2) The MMI centre console buttons near the gear shifter don't light up/ do nothing, speakers/ radio aren't even turning on. 

3) Given the above, I cannot go through the standard MMI button reboot (holding setup, control knob and top right button).

4) As MMI doesn't turn on I have no radio, bluetooth, no sat nav, no control over suspension height etc. 

*Full VCDS scan as below: *


Chassis Type: 4L0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 18 19 34 36 37 42 46 47
4F 52 55 56 57 61 62 6C 6D 6F 72 76 77

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
57-TV Tuner -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
6F-Centr. Conv. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 4L0 910 401 M HW: 4L0 907 401 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0030 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0011775
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2C530083F69B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09D 927 750 FS HW: 09D 927 750 FS
Component: AL 750 6A 1000 
Revision: 00H64000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000504
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 84030823BE8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4L0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 517 A HW: 4L0 614 517 A
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0130 
Revision: 00H22001 
Coding: 0038033
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 285BFC93E263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4F0-910-852.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 HW: 4F0 905 852 B
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV H31 0220 
Revision: 31050601 Serial number: 10601100625155
Coding: 0000151
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: E3C12BBF5BC5

Part No: 4F0 910 131 G
Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS H45 0080

Part No: 4F0 910 335 
Component: FBSAUDIC6 KSG H27 0080

Part No: 4F0 910 220 K
Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG H01 0060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 910 760 HW: 4L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory BFS H01 0100 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000896401
Coding: 0078944
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: E1CD21B741D9

1 Fault Found:
01720 - Sensor for Seat-Back Recline; Pass. Seat (G279) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 147
Mileage: 133348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.07.18
Time: 04:05:50


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 043 HW: 4L0 820 043 F
Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH05 0060 
Revision: 00---012 Serial number: 00000030024523
Coding: 0001046
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: E1CD21B741D9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 J HW: 4F0 907 279 A
Component: ILM Fahrer H17 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0015121
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 306B14F3DAB3

Part No: 4L2 910 113 
Component: Wischer AU716 H08 0080 
Coding: 00064792
Shop #: WSC 31414 

Part No: 4E0 910 557 A
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
Coding: 00150059
Shop #: WSC 31414 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4L0-910-655.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 655 B HW: 4L0 959 655 
Component: 30 AIRBAG AUDI8RH39 0120 
Revision: 06H39000 Serial number: 0037GD086JJ5 
Coding: 0013104
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2C530083F69B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 HW: 4F0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H08 0230 
Revision: 00H08000 Serial number: 90054070070164
Coding: 0112142
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: E6C732ABA8F7

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H03 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4L0-910-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 930 C HW: 4L0 920 980 G
Component: KOMBIINSTR. M73 H17 0120 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 5HJ39CH17 
Coding: 2657448
Shop #: WSC 00588 067 57207
VCID: 2341EBBF9B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 105 HW: 4L0 815 071 D
Component: Heizgeraet H08 0060 
Revision: 0000000A Serial number: 00000009014264
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: E0CB24B34AD3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 4L0-910-468.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 468 HW: 4L0 907 468 
Component: J533__Gateway H06 0040 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: 0900B07106829D
Coding: F5DBFF7F303602
Shop #: WSC 00588 210 91790
VCID: ECD34083B61B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 553 C HW: 4L0 907 553 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC H03 7660 
Revision: --H03001 Serial number: 15.1528-0096.2
Coding: 0015510
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2A5F069BFC6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 910 760 HW: 4L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H01 0100 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000896401
Coding: 0074858
Shop #: WSC 00551 210 91539
VCID: E1CD21B741D9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 4L0-910-793-42.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 793 B HW: 4L0 959 793 B
Component: TSG FA H12 0130 
Revision: 00-00000 
Coding: 0019163
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2F69178FC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L5 910 289 A HW: 4I0 907 28< A
Component: Komfjrtgera`t H00 0020 
Revision: 0020 -(- Serial number: 04030362350000
Coding: 7610619
Shop #: WSC 96950 788 00001
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 E
Component: ILM Beifahrer H10 0080 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000028039
Coding: 0011101
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: DEB71A4B70A7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 4L0-910-793-52.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 793 B HW: 4L0 959 792 B
Component: TSG BF H12 0130 
Revision: 00-00000 
Coding: 0019163
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2F69178FC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000022
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 295DF997F969

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H06 0002

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH06 0002

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4F0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 181 HW: 4L0 915 181 
Component: J0644 BEM H12 0530 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000075285
Shop #: WSC 00327 210 84725
VCID: E4C328A35ECB

Part No: 4F0 915 105 D
Component: von VA0 2701152424 
Coding: 344630393135313035442056413032373031313532343234
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 4L0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 795 B HW: 4L0 959 795 B
Component: TSG HL H21 0050 
Coding: 0018442
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 316D11F7D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 4L0-910-441.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 441 A HW: 4L0 907 441 A
Component: J772__Rearview 0050 
Revision: --H12--- Serial number: 525PA8-J6Z4102
Coding: 1021001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2443E8A39E4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 945 HW: 4L0 827 851 B
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H21 0280 
Revision: --H21001 Serial number: E5030000B 
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 38354
VCID: ECD34083B61B

Part No: 4L0 910 946 
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H21 0280

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6F: Centr. Conv. II Labels: 
VCID: 55A585678591


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4L0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 795 B HW: 4L0 959 794 B
Component: TSG HR H21 0050 
Coding: 0018442
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 316D11F7D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 G HW: 4F0 919 283 G
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H12 0060 
Revision: 00H12000 Serial number: 06330700908350
Coding: 0221146
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 285BFC93E263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

